# [SOLVED] NTdetect failed(RESOLVED)



## bridgitt_m

NTdetect failed comes up as Windows is loading and it keeps restarting after the error message. :4-dontkno 

I cannot start in safe mode at all. I have the original OS disk, but when I loaded it and pushed R to repair, it asks for a administrator password (which I don't know that I even set three years ago?) so I can't continue with the repair. A tech guy had to reformat a year ago due to viruses, maybe he would know it? Anyway, if that is my only option, I'll just let the Geeks handle it.

Just curious what caused the error? I do let my 6 year old use it for online kids games, she's the only one that used the PC yesterday. Husband said it looked "normal" when he shut it down last night. The error started this morning when I turned it on.

I have been searching for an answer to this and haven't found one I can apply. This is my last effort before I haul my pc to the Geek Squad at Best Buy.

I'm not sure what info you need, here are the basics:
Dell Dimension 4600C
Intel Pent 4
2 GB ram
XP+SP2
Norton Internet Security
Spybot

Thanks for your time and expertise!!!


----------



## JohnthePilot

*Re: NTdetect failed*

Hi bridgitt,
Don't panic just yet. :grin: Try running the XP repair again. The administrator password is blank by default, so unless you actually set one, just press Enter.
If that works, type in:
COPY X:\i386\NTLDR C\: 
COPY X:\i386\NTDETECT.COM C:\ 
where X is the drive letter for your CD drive.
Remove the CD and type exit.
Reboot your machine and see if that has fixed the problem.


----------



## bridgitt_m

*Re: NTdetect failed*

First of all, thanks for replying, John!

Okay, trying to run the repair prograsm from disk.
When I pushed enter (insyead of admin password) it has the line
C:\WINDOWS>

Is that where I enter the copy X lines you suggested???

Wanted to make sure before I did anything!
Thanks!


----------



## JohnthePilot

*Re: NTdetect failed*

You.ve got it. Good luck. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## bridgitt_m

*Re: NTdetect failed fixed*

Thanks, John!
The commands in the recovery panel fixed the problem.:grin: 
Although it does seem a little slower now, my imagination?
First thing I did was set up a separate account for my 6yr old.

Do you know WHY the error occured??? Virus, other...
Pretty much wasted a day trying to figure it out, love to prevent
it from happening again. 

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Geekgirl

*Re: NTdetect failed*

I always find the more accounts you have the slower the system is. Make sure you make his account a limited one. 
Also you may want to Look over the *First Steps at Removing Malware *, this will help get rid of any nasties.


----------



## Captainmark

*Re: NTdetect failed(RESOLVED)*

First thing to do Muhammad is put this in a seperate / new thread. No one will look at it with the it's discription.....


----------

